# Guild wars 2 [Gedicht zur Unterhaltung] - Die alten Drachen



## Baldrujat (17. August 2012)

*Die Alten Drachen*

Die Erde sie bebt,
Primordus er lebt.
Zerstörung und Tod,
Die Asura heimatlos.
Der Drache rücksichtslos,
Primordus wütet Endlos

Der Sturm sich erhebt,
Jormag er lebt.
Angegriffen und vertrieben,
der Sturm des Drachen,
sie alle hinfort getrieben.
Kein Norn,Kein Ebon,
Jormag als der Kalte Tod beschrieben.

Schmelzofen in Ascalon es brennt,
von Cantha nun getrennt.
Flut und Tod,
Das ist was Zhaitan bot.
Schwarze Magie und Drachenstärke,
brutal eingesetzt in grausam härte.
aus Wasser sich erhebt
eine uralt Stadt,
voll Untoter und voll Hass,
Der Name; Orr,
tödlich wie nie zuvor.
Denn nun erwacht er.
aus den Fluten er sich erhebt,
Untotes das er wiederbelebt,
Zhaitan er lebt.
von Cantha nun getrennt....

Das Wasser,
es stieg.
Zeit war es nun,
für Kralkatorriks Aufstieg.
von Elona getrennt,
auf sich allein gestellt.
Die Wüste wurd zu Glas,
Drachenbrand benannt
Kralkatorrik wars.
von jedem so bekannt

Die Welt dem untergang geweiht,
bereits entweiht ?
Nein wir Helden warten auf Guild Wars Zwei..


----------



## asdagawe1 (26. September 2012)

nicht schlecht


----------

